# REHOME: 3 rabbits in need of a forever home in Nottingham



## HopTillUFlop (Mar 2, 2007)

I was approched 3 days ago by a lady who owned apub, that was moving house and didn't want her rabbits anymore! Shetold me that the RSPCA was full and that if she didn't find them a homein the next few days she would kill them:shock: I didn't knowwhat else to do but foster the bunnies and find them a home!

Here is a picture of one when i first got them...As you can see he is wet, dirty and he smelt reeeaalllyy awful!






And after 4 hours of batching, nail clipping, hair drying and ear cleaning, here they are looking lovely 

I have named them Sunset, River and Rain










Sunset..the cheeky one:bunnydance: 





River..they shy one





Rain...the small one






They are about 3 and a half years old, and must stay together...Can anyone offer these lovely boys a home?
Thank you,
Jeanette


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 2, 2007)

So cute. What a nice person you are to take them in.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh they are beautiful, if only I was closer

Any UK members be able to take them?


----------



## Pipp (Mar 2, 2007)

Tamsin and a few others from Rabbit Rehome inthe UK are members here, maybe they'll chime in.Awesome organization. 

Here's the site: 

http://www.*rabbit**rehome*.org.uk



sas


PS: It was wonderful ofyou to take them in.:hug::great:


----------



## HopTillUFlop (Mar 2, 2007)

*Pipp wrote:*


> Tamsin and a few others from Rabbit Rehome in the UK aremembers here, maybe they'll chime in. Awesomeorganization.
> 
> Here's the site:
> 
> ...




Thank you They are already on the Rabbit Rehome website and forum!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 2, 2007)

They are adorable! Are they spayed/neutered?


----------



## Haley (Mar 3, 2007)

You are such a wonderful person for taking themin. Bless you. They look beautiful. Im sure they feel very lucky to bein your care.

Heres hoping we can find them a home.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 3, 2007)

The bun in that first picture looks so sad.

I'm so glad you took them in! I hope you can find a permanent home for them soon.


----------



## The Rabbit maker (Mar 6, 2007)

Well done you!!!

Shelly.:happybunny:


----------



## Sayuri (Mar 19, 2007)

If you still need to place these bunnies I canput you in touch with a Nottingham animal charity who will gladly helpyou out and take them, foster them and find them a forever home nomater how long it takes. I live in Nottingham also and I have begunvolunteering for them because they really are a good group of peopledoing a great job.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Mar 19, 2007)

if i lived there i would definatly take em! Bless you for giving them a temporary home.


----------



## jesska (Mar 24, 2007)

well im from york area their all beautiful but icouldnt rehome all of them,which 1s r bucks or does? cause i have a fewmyself can u tell me abit about them?


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 1, 2007)

What a life saver you are. They look great all spiffed up! 

_________
Nadia


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 1, 2007)

Kudos to you! You deserve a huge pat on the back. That is wonderful of you to do.:star:


----------



## Haley (Apr 27, 2007)

any luck finding these three a home?


----------

